# My goats new home, again. lol



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I finally remembered to get pics of where I keep my goats for now for you all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like they'll be happy there....glad you found a "home" for them. :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I like your setup


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. I just feel bad because they don't have any grass or grazing area. I really wish I had some pasture to put them in. :sigh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My friend has 2 goats that just wander around on there property of a few acres.. its very green and nice because their house is in a hilly and foresty area.. They have lots of fun 
I hope you get some pasture soon for your goaties, though they look very content with what theyve got


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, when you make your daily visits you can always pick them a bunch of "fresh" stuff....even though mine do have access to pasture, they still love a bite of the stuff they don't have access to...my grape arbor especially! Get yourself a bucket or an old laundry basket and a set of garden shears...clip away at the lawn, brambles, bushes etc...they'll love you a whole lot more for it too


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have five goats and a small barnyard that they stay in . I try and let them out one a day to walk around the yard and eat the leaves that have fallen or just explore. I too wish I had a larger pasture area for them. It is good to have dreams to works towards!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

That is wonderful. Thanks for posting the pictures.
:horse: _Suellen_


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks really nice!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they look like they have a nice set up there!!!! Congrats on finding a place for them. Hopefully now soon - you can get some land for them to be on - but at least you still have them - they are happy and you are happy! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I totally understand what you mean about letting them graze, BUT hey they have a nice place. Just remember not all people let their goat graze.

Congratulation on finding a nice place for them. They do look very happy.

Is you buck there also?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep both of my bucks are in there too. You can see the little black goat, who is Chase with Lyrae. (trying to get her bred but she hasn't seemed to go into heat???) An Orion is in with Lyric and Heidi. (I'm pretty sure they got bred 2 weeks ago though)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice set-up Crissa! I do hope you can get them some pasture but if not, Liz had a wonderful idea. It's true, not everyone is able to let their goats browse on pasture. . . . but they do look very, very happy and content!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. They still seem to get mad at me whenever I'm up there and dont let them out to graze like I did while they were here at my place.  I'll probably have my sister help me rake up some leaves tomorrow to take to them.  That should cheer 'em all up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine are also dry lotted so they dont get fresh stuff to eat unless I let them out which they usualy end up standing by their pen for some reason instead of eating the good stuff :GAAH: Goats! :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You should get nice new springtime growth of lush grasses /weeds to come up volunteer ...maybe they can have some then?  :sun:


----------

